

The ASP.NET Forms Authentication replacement Microsoft doesn't want you to see - friism
http://blog.appharbor.com/2012/08/13/the-asp-net-forms-authentication-replacement-microsoft-doesn-t-want-you-to-see

======
aaronbrethorst
Meta: This is a really awful linkbait title. Microsoft "[didn't] want you to
see it" because they thought there was a vulnerability in it.

~~~
mehrdada
From the post body: "...Microsoft named no vulnerabilities and were primarily
concerned that our motivation for replacing ASP.NET forms authentication..."

~~~
aaronbrethorst
"We pulled the post on Friday because we got a note from people at Microsoft
that they were worried the solution we had published was unsafe."

~~~
friism
The point is that that worry was never satisfactorily substantiated, so we
have to look for other reasons why they wanted us to pull the post.

------
tarr11
It would be great to see an extensible, "Devise" like solution for asp.net

~~~
friism
We'd love to get contributions so feel free to open pull requests for any
extensions you would like to see.

------
Toshio
Rails and Django: The superior web development frameworks microsoft didn't
want you to replace asp.net with, but you did anyway.

~~~
tarr11
I've spent a lot of time on both rails and asp.net mvc over the past year.

If you would have asked me 2 years ago, Rails was a clear winner, because of
ActiveRecord Migrations, Heroku, MVC, RSpec, Gem Framework, great libs like
Devise, Sunspot, Asset Management, and Ruby's dynamic features like hashes and
DSL creation. On the downside, I had to code in Vim / RubyMine. Windows
support is lacking and most Rails apps fail on Windows because of native
compilation errors. I end up dual booting to Ubuntu which is a pain.

What VS had was a great IDE, strong typing and a clear language roadmap.

In 2012, things are a little less clear. * ASP.NET MVC4 is very similar to
Rails * Both Azure Websites and AppHarbor support a lot of what heroku offers
* C# 4 has dynamic language support * Entity Framework has migrations and is
more mature. * NuGet and T4 Scaffolding has really taken off * F# is a
supported CLR language, so if you like Python style coding, you are fine *
MSFT is posting a lot more "core" code to open source repos (like Entity
Framework)

I'd argue that Rails is still superior because the ecosystem is more vibrant,
but a lot of that "energy" has moved to NodeJs. Ruby language improvements are
murky and debugging is still challenging.

